# Pics of the Humidor!



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nothing Fancy... but here they are...


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Still awestruck at this win. Congrats again. Have you smoked any of the DF's yet?


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Man that is a great lookin humi!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW the pics are great. You make me look ok afterall. Nice photography. Would you mind e-mailing me some?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome win...very nice humi and some great cigars


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Awesome! Are those wooden hinges?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pictures.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

1 of kind humidor, congrat on winning.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

doblemaduro said:


> Awesome! Are those wooden hinges?


Yup!

And Bill... I can email you some later on.

I just took the pics to put online, so I deleted them after they uploaded. I can send some high res ones tomorrow.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

A-mazing, you do great work, and congrats Ryan


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

doblemaduro said:


> Awesome! Are those wooden hinges?


Yes they are. I hand make those too.:smoke2: That's one of the hardest parts of the build but worth the effort. I think it really takes it up a notch. IMHO.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Bodacious--
But make the bed willya


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

very nice. nice smokes too.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

That humidor is SICK! William is a true craftsman....


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> Yes they are. I hand make those too.:smoke2: That's one of the hardest parts of the build but worth the effort. I think it really takes it up a notch. IMHO.


I know of NO company making wooden hinges! That's SICK! uke:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

that's a sweet looking humi there


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> I know of NO company making wooden hinges! That's SICK! uke:


Thanks for all the kind compliments. I don't think wood hinges add to profitability:eeek:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

gets the job done


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

good looking humi


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, William, if I had the dough, I'd buy one of your humidors.


----------



## Raybird (Oct 17, 2008)

Man, that's impressive! I too am amazed to see those wooden hinges. Beautiful work!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That humidor is great and the attention to detail is amazing


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Just frigging amazing. Such craftsmanship...nevermind generosity. Just "WOW" all-around. :dribble:

CD


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice humi


----------



## WillieDiesel-cl (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats, that box is beautiful.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Too own one like that would be awesome!


----------

